# 2050 Compare To Daisy Yellow Tubes?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

is 2050 tubing pretty much same as daisy yellow tubing in draw and speed?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone have the measurements of the Daisy tube ? ID and OD ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i dont know about the daisy tubes, but i have two slings fitted with 2050 and they are a bit slower than 2040, but they have more energy for heavier ammo, i really do like the 2050.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I just have marksman not daisy tubes.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Proper 2050 is smaller than the Daisy but would still fit on a bent wire. It's much stretchier and I bet would be much faster as well.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

daisy yellow tubes suck


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> daisy yellow tubes suck


i was going to say that but...................


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

You could fit 2050 inside daisy yellows


----------

